# 15% Off Ripe Vapes for Today - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (8/6/15)

Get 15% off Ripe Vapes for today only.




Use coupon code: ILOVERIPE on checkout 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes


----------

